# Women are exagerating!



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey! Ladies! You have opened two thread to speak about handsome males...I suppose we are the most important thing in your lives, I am flattered but I consider your sites as a bit "baby-sites"...Am I going to be banned for this? I hope not.

Martin, a hansome 59 years old guy


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

One thread is an appreciation; one is a builder. Similar in a way to

1. Lovliest soprano
2. Soprano/mezzo builder


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> One thread is an appreciation; one is a builder. Similar in a way to
> 
> 1. Lovliest soprano
> 2. Soprano/mezzo builder


Feeling threatened, Martin? I notice you didn't post a thread saying "men are exaggerating" about the soprano threads. I notice you didn't call them baby sites.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Hey! Ladies! You have opened two thread to speak about handsome males...I suppose we are the most important thing in your lives, I am flattered but I consider your sites as a bit "baby-sites"...Am I going to be banned for this? I hope not.
> 
> Martin, a hansome 59 years old guy


The one thing women do not tolerate is male chauvinism.

HarpsichordConcerto, unamused.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Good grief! It's all in fun.


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Why do you all feed myaskowsky2002? Do like me: place him on your ignore list, don't reply to his irrelevant and annoying posts, and eventually he'll go away.


d'accord, but it does lead to some weird looking threads when he posts 3 or 4 times in a row.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

> Why do you all feed myaskowsky2002? Do like me: place him on your ignore list, don't reply to his irrelevant and annoying posts, and eventually he'll go away.


mmm...are you jealous? LOL
You were among my dear friends...you can delete me if you want... and saty with your horny female friends...Double LOL.

and...Myaskovsky not Myaskowsky (the German way).

Ignore me as I (will) ignore you.

I noticed you removed me as a friend, I don't mind at all. You are welcome! Anyhow, I could see what your friends are (remain)! The quality is unbelievable! You are a comère.

Martin, a bit sad.


----------



## Agatha (Nov 3, 2009)

C'mon! life would be boring without people like Myskovsky2002, as corky as he is. He is so passionate about music he likes... Am I exaggerating here?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Agatha said:


> C'mon! life would be boring without people like Myskovsky2002, as corky as he is. He is so passionate about music he likes... Am I exaggerating here?


Well I find life is boring *with *him as he never has anything of interest to say about music beyond a frequently duplicated list of what he likes or dislikes. He also disrupts threads to talk about totally unrelated topics.

Moreover I'm heartily sick of him going on the attack for no reason. Now according to him any woman who posts on a couple of light-hearted threads in this forum is an infantile horny half-wit. Like Alma, I've tried to be friendly and tolerant, but I've really had enough.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Thank you so much!*

Thank you very much for your kind comments Almaviva and mamascarlatti. I appreciate, maybe you should suggest to be banned me for ever...Because I am a "persona non gratta". This actual thread was made as a joke and "some people" instead of understanding it were frustrated....Let's say that this is a way to see LIFE itself. For me, I come here to exchange and have fun...for others they take everything very seriously and like giving sh..to others.

I will try to write less or not at all. Some people like me, others don't. ....You don't love me and....I thought Almaviva was cool before...Maybe He IS cool and I am not. mamascarlatti was cool when she gave me some valuable Russian sites...she didn't know me very well then...LOL

I am MONSTER!!!!!!!! Thank you for saying that to everybody! That is so nice of you!
I think you should apologize...

Martin, not laughing this time


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Martin, when a joke misfires or is misunderstood (which can easily happen on internet forums even with the best of intentions), I suspect the wisest thing to do is usually not to try to defend it, or argue one's ground by blaming other people's lack of a sense of humour, but to apologise, try to mend the damage, and then leave well alone. In this case the parts that gave offence could even be deleted as a gesture of good faith. It's up to you of course, but so far in this thread I see a bad situation getting steadily worse, so the alternatives don't look great.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Elgarian said:


> Martin, when a joke misfires or is misunderstood (which can easily happen on internet forums even with the best of intentions), I suspect the wisest thing to do is usually not to try to defend it, or argue one's ground by blaming other people's lack of a sense of humour, but to apologise, try to mend the damage, and then leave well alone. In this case the parts that gave offence could even be deleted as a gesture of good faith. It's up to you of course, but so far in this thread I see a bad situation getting steadily worse, so the alternatives don't look great.


Martin, here are a few facts about humor-on-a-forum:

1) Insult-humor is impossible, because it relies on visual communication you can't provide.

2) Hyperbole only works if it is recognized, and that may require a degree of exaggeration that makes the hyperbole oafish.

3) the [LOL] shorthand only works when responding to a humorous post; otherwise it is easily taken as insult.

There is more - a lot more. Your best bet is to restrict yourself to an occasional [].

:tiphat:


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Insult-humor is impossible, because it relies on visual communication you can't provide.
> 
> ....There is more - a lot more.
> :tiphat:


As you say, insult humour in face to face communication works because you can quickly gauge reaction and mitigate the results by saying - "hey , just teasing, sorry, didn't mean it". This option is also available on a forum but it's usually too late, the situation has escalated.

But also:

Insult humour in real life only works between people who know, trust and like each other. They are aware that the insults are not meant for real. Socially aware people accurately gauge the level of the insult according to how well they know the recipient, and even then it can misfire if your recipient doesn't share your sense of humour.

Insult humour works in real life because the results are not permanently displayed for the world to see.

This whole thread is embarrassing and has certainly spoiled my light-hearted fun.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Ok, Nathalie*

I think this should be a private message...But I don't understand what insult-humor means...English is not my mother tongue and I thought my English was acceptable at least but I have to think that it is not. I'm losing my motivation to be here. As I told you before, I will write less or not at all. When I saw two threads speaking about quite the same thing, and votes one after the other like kids..(this was just a sort of conversation among accomplices) an idea came to my mind..."These women are exagerating!" We are not speaking of music here anymore nor of something related to music...I could say that in a nice way, teasing them a bit maybe to provoke a little reaction and maybe...just maybe to improve the site as a whole. I am too idealistic, I think people are smart, I think people are TOLERANT. But I am wrong! You have people like YOU or Almaviva, perfect people, very perfect people...never doing something wron, because you are SO perfect. You preffered to send a public message instead of a private email...you have the result.
I have never tried to insult ANYBODY. Mybe YOU felt insulted (why????)

Thank you for your kindness.

Congrats.

Martin


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ok, everyone has had a chance to have his or her say. I'll close this thread now to avoid the risk of anyone getting into trouble by saying something that he or she shouldn't.


----------

